# pétrissiez du pain



## mimmito

come si può tradurre in italiano il verbo petrissier?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 
Penso che tu non abbia la frase intera perche "*pétrissiez*" è il congiuntivo di "*pétrir*" (impastare?)

Questo ti aiuta?


----------



## mimmito

penso proprio di si, si usa il congiuntivo perchè si indica un azione che va svolta come si si impastasse il pane.

Grazie dear prudence


----------



## janpol

On ne pétrit pas le pain, on pétrit la pâte à pain


----------



## matoupaschat

janpol said:


> On ne pétrit pas le pain, on pétrit la pâte à pain


Pétrir le pain est une expression commune et, d'après le CNRTL, on pétrit aussi le pain .
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Pétrir


----------

